# Ever cut a tree down with a chisel?



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

If you have the time watch as the skilled North American Indian turns a tree into a water proof box. He uses simple tools. The adze, wedge, stone mallet and knife to make an ornate and water proof box. The show is 30 minutes long but well worth a glimpse in the methods of woodworking before the white man was here.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

sorry Dave but indian's didn't have steel tools. stone hammers yes.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

wow That's a video for all the hand tool folks.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you Gary.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

The video says they're using a modern steel chisel now, but "In former times, an elk horn chisel would have been used."


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks , Dave .


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am glad you like it!
I sure did.
It was filmed in 1963


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool…. that was interesting.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Amazing…! Makes us realize how far we have come with tools that have improved …That guy was a definite artisan…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Sometimes I think my RAS and cordless drill are too slow! 
And did you notice that giant totem behind him as he worked> Wonder how big THAT tree was?

Cool. Thanks for sharing that find Dave.


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dave that was a cool find…I love watching how it used to be done. Gives me a deep appreciation for the woodworkers before us.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Very interesting. Using wooden wedges to split wood. Never saw that before.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Look about 9 minutes into the video, Ya gotta wunder how many times he cracked himself in the knee with that adz…..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Kinda scary pulling that straight knife at you, on the board laying on your lap. Don't let that knife slip! Truth be told, that was someone with great talent.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Very interesting. This adds a new joint to the traditional box - dovetail - rabbit scenarios. As slow as I work, using this method would allow me to complete one box every 5 years or so.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow… That's all I got…. just, wow.

And I gotta say, watching him use that knife the way he did gave me the willies. Some of his pull cuts were downright dangerous!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cool film, watched it all! Love it, thanks, Super!


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cool and we thought we are good!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to do it that accurate with a router, digital gauges, incra fence and what not!!! But I would be able to make it look just as "rustic"!!!

Thanks for the vid, Dave.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am glad you guys enjoyed.
Things that stick out to me.
He is only able to do the box joinery that way because of the absolute straight grain board he has. If you made any part of that board with a saw of any kind. His joinery would fail.
I to noted how close at times the tools were to skin.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Dave. This was fun to watch and to see what folks could do with the tools they had available to them. I can imagine that the work shown went even slower with Elk horn than with steel chisels, but I can imagine that the techniques would have been pretty similar. Their products would have been highly prized and they would surely have felt them worth the time invested in them. After all, we are satisfied with the time invested in products made with today's tools, but they may also seem very primitive and slow in the not to distant future. Interestingly, the most revered members of these tribes were those who gave the most away at the big 'potlatches' they held, with wealthy people giving away just about everything they owned to other members of the tribe.The possessions would include blankets, food an other useful items. A truly unique practice.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mike that is the true meaning it is better to give than receive. I could only imagine doing that with deer antler. But if I was in it for speed I would not have choose the hand tool route. Thank you for the extra information.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's really quite amazing Dave. Have you dug yourself a steam pit yet? Bet you did. I'm glad they didn't show the soaking in urine part, the predecessor to green treated pine I suppose. Hard to believe this would even be possible, but there it is…..thanks Dave…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff I was trying to help Marty with is Grill O matic steam setup. Marty was having an awful time. I might have to try this one. It seams the parts are already in the yard. Me to, just think urine soaked parts for a box use in food storage.
That was wrong. Funny but wrong.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy thing… I get about 10 min into and it stops with "No longer Available" note…
... let it rest a little… tried again… gets to the about the 20 min. mark & does the same thing…
Got to where he just folded the box up & was about to cinch it up… & it STOPPED!

Will try again later… sure is interesting… What a way to cut the slab from the tree!! Awesome!!
... oh for nice straight-grained trees!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Joe sorry. Its has to be youtube. Try changing your resolution or play it in Google chrome.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## gpaw999 (May 8, 2012)

Great film ,so glad that you found it !Hope you can find some more like it!


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, that was great.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Very interesting video. I think that before iron and steel tools were available it must have been even more time consuming. Native Americans were very adaptable peoples. They were acceptable to and adopted new technologies. 
I've read that there were wide ranging trading networks in pre-columbia America. I'm curious if copper tools were used in the Pacific Northwest. Copper was mined and used in Michigan and Wisconsin, although it wasn't smelted to eliminate all of the impurities. The Aztecs and Mayans also had more advanced metal working but I don't know if it was for tools or ceremonial uses.

BJ


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

very interesting video Dave ,seem that box building has been around a while ,


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Gentlemen thank you. Now I have more things to brush my history up on.
As a child the awe of Easter Island amazed me. Then I found out that only the head is out of the ground. The bodies have been covered over time.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I tried Chrome… worked like a charm… even remembered where it left off!

Amazing work!

Thank you… Very good!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Very interesting video. I noted how accurately he cut the fourth joint's rabbet by hand. I can't even cut that accurately with a square and modern power tools! Like several other commenters have said, I also noticed how close he came to cutting himself, but I was worried that the knife would slip and over cut at the edges, forcing him to start all over again.

Let us know how that steam pit with hot rocks works out for you.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Don if you watch his knife technique, he uses his shoulder and upper arm. I guess if you do something for 60 years or so. You get good at it. I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Interesting Dave. I'd like to hear how the steam pit goes. If you plan on soaking parts in urine as preservative, leave that part out!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Come on Don. I have to show the whole process.
That was funny.


----------



## TorxNut (Mar 16, 2013)

I really enjoyed that. His skills with the simple hand tools are amazing. It's interesting that they did so well mastering chisel and knife type tools but didn't develop anything like saws. I shared the link with some of my friends.

Bill


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Spread the wealth Bill. That is how we learn.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

This is awesome.. I got to see some of ancient tribal boxes when I was in Vancouver a few years ago.. They described the process, but thank you for adding this video to see how it happens.










Funny a few of you mention that he works "dangerously".... this has been something I have tried to make you all understand… we take risks to get tasks efficiently accomplished… the more you are in control of your hands and know your process the less you can potentially hurt yourself… BUT you must take the risks and occasionally hurt one self. You have witnessed a level of skill not a level of safety. Teaching to the tool makes people dependent on the tool … not their hands or brains.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Eric well said and thank you for posting those. A wonderful example of craftsmanship.
The safety issue is as touchy as religion or politics. I agree there is risk in everything we do. To get anything done you have to take risk. Just be mindful of what you are doing. We all have a brain, so use it. With proper instruction and technique all things are possible.
Note, my wife can not watch me use a draw knife. It frightens her to death.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great video Dave! I watched the whole thing and it was great. Amazing the knowledge of wood and how to manipulate it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you Mauri. I am glad you liked it.
I would like to find more of these.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There is an old FWW article on making bent boxes. Some methods
of using a router are explained too. As I recall the joint
is not exactly a miter in the article. It's more like the hollow/round
profiles used in a drop leaf table.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Love all that ancient WW. Did you see the video on making Pharaohs chariot? Amazing… steam bending, glue and joinery keep it all together rock solid.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I will look for that Mauri. I have not seen it.
Here is a short one with a bit of old time and modern people.
Traditions are still alive.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Who'da ever thunk it… Wow!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, traveling carpenter Journeyman taking a one month job and getting paid "union wages". What a concept…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I would love to do it Mike. But I am not a single man!


----------

